# sonic activation module



## pjnew (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all, Everytime i start up get sonic ativation module on my screen can only get rid in task manager as it asks for a disc i do not have (or want) !!please help!!


----------



## Oily (Mar 13, 2006)

Take a look at this thread here, and see if it helps -

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/1007813-solved-sonic-activation-module.html


----------



## pjnew (Sep 20, 2011)

that worked grrrrrrrreat Thanks.


----------



## pjnew (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks that worked a treat a very useful tool.


----------

